# Are these Electric Blue Hap Ahli Females????



## CICHLIDSINMICHIGAN (Jan 9, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if these 2 females are Electric Blue Hap Ahli please?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like it very well could be female Sciaenochromis fryeri, but there are at least a dozen other hap species whose females look similar. If they were sold to you as Electric Blue females why do you doubt that? I suppose the only sure way to know is to breed them with a known Sciaenochromis fryeri male and see what the fry look like.


----------



## CICHLIDSINMICHIGAN (Jan 9, 2011)

Because my 4 other females look like this, they are way draker in show bits of blue in them at times.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

How long have you had the ones in the original pictures? Is it possible their color is washed out due to stress (from being new additions to the tank or something), and they will get darker as they acclimate? From comparing your pictures to the ones in the species profiles, I don't see anything that makes me think they're NOT electric blue ahli, but maybe somebody with more experience with this species will notice something that helps. Best of luck.


----------



## CICHLIDSINMICHIGAN (Jan 9, 2011)

I have had all six for over a year and a half they were all bought from different pet stores. Someone said all my females should look the same, thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s why I am asking


----------

